# Cold day in August: time to smoke some cheese and butter



## jrod62 (Aug 17, 2013)

Here it is August 17th temp is right at 60 at 6:30AM. Sounds like a perfect time to

smoke some cheese and butter. Put some apple pellets in the AMNPS. Smoking

it in my UDS. After the butter is done going to mix some garlic into it,













CameraZOOM-20130817062912129.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Aug 17, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130817063440981.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Aug 17, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130817063458746.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Aug 17, 2013






Be back in about 4 hours with the after pictures.


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 17, 2013)

after two hours.













CameraZOOM-20130817084217207.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Aug 17, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks Great. Not often you can cold smoke in August.


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 19, 2013)

CameraZOOM-20130818172812333.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Aug 19, 2013





Smoke garlic butter turn out great


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 19, 2013)

finaly off the road...i will have to try the butter, up to now thought over the years i had smoked pretty much every thing you could. great job

tom


----------

